# Was there some big MINI event in the Orlando area?



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

I was driving on 92 earlier today and I have never seen so many MINIs, both new and classic, driving by. 

I saw a few older red ones. Did I pass by boardmember wingspan unknowingly today?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

http://www.flamemini.com/


----------

